# Suction cups for cellulite?



## BelleFleur (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello!

I searched for comments on the famous cellulite cups, but nothing.

I'd like to hear feedback form women using cellulite cups, like me.

I bought 2 nice silicone cups 2 weeks ago, so here is what I think about them (it's still new though). 

First I must say that I find them easy to use, and also fun. I mostly use them in my bath and listening to TV.

First I found it a bit painful, especially where my cellulite is thick I guess, but it is not so bad.

The instructions say to proceed with massage 10 to 15 minutes per day at least 5 days a week ... it is not too bad. I have no problem doing it. And I use grapefruit essential oil with the cups, I heard it is good against cellulite.

I also drink 2 liters of water and green tea every day, and I can say that yes, after 2 weeks of cupping (15 - 20 min. 5 days a week) I start to have some results. My legs are smooth, and I see much less orange peel. I'm going to the beach this winter and I feel that my thighs are really going to be better then. I must say though that I also am careful with what I eat.

I don't like sports, so I feel this method is perfect for me.

But I'd like to hear from women who've been using cellulite cups too. Did you get results? Motivation is the best way to keep the pace!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BelleFleur (Jan 15, 2013)

Well no one uses cellulite cups??? I am surprised... they are fun to use.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2013)

Apparently not. LOL I never heard of suction cups for cellulite.


----------



## BelleFleur (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello Zadidoll,

Oh I am surprised! They are all over the internet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (See the pic) 



They are easy to use and produce the palpate-roll effect at low cost. They are used in Chinese Medecine for health and esthetics purpose.

Well, if anyone is interested in talking about using them, I am here! I'd like to share with other users.


----------



## neese (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi BelleFleur. I have been researching silicone cups online. I was wondering what brand you are using. It seems Bellabaci cups pop up every time I do a search, but they are so much more expensive that other silicone cups available. I'm wondering if they're all really of the same quality, I'd try the cheaper ones then of course! I also looked into Acucups, but I didn't really care for them as they are opaque. I prefer transparent cups so I can visually gauge the amount of suction. I'd love to hear your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

